
Google’s June 2nd Outage: Their Status Page Does Not Equal Reality - mentat
https://medium.com/lightstephq/googles-june-2nd-outage-their-status-page-reality-lightstep-cda5c3849b82
======
el_bhs
the customers spending billions on the big cloud providers are entitled to
much more rigorous and detailed reporting (incl historical data) for end-user-
visible performance... I would much rather see the graphs in the article than
a green check box (especially when things aren't actually very "green").

